# Can I buy a rub close to this recipe?



## ov10mech (Mar 3, 2014)

I have made this rub a couple of times and wanted to know if there is something close on the market where I can buy it. Please let me know if ingredients look familiar.   

2 tablespoons smoky paprika
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon ground cumin
2 teaspoons ancho chile powder
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon (or more) cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon celery salt
1 teaspoon crushed oregano
1 teaspoon chipotle powder


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 4, 2014)

might not find something that has brown sugar and white sugar together in a bottle already but bad byrons butt rub might be pretty close and then you can add your sugar


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2014)

ov10mech said:


> I have made this rub a couple of times and wanted to know if there is something close on the market where I can buy it. Please let me know if ingredients look familiar.
> 
> 2 tablespoons smoky paprika
> 2 tablespoons kosher salt
> ...


Why would you want to buy it when you are already making it?


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 4, 2014)

its cheaper to buy rubs then make them most of the time


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2014)

raastros2 said:


> its cheaper to buy rubs then make them most of the time


Not really because so many commercial rubs contain mostly Salt and a few spices that are second quality as the good stuff goes to the retail market and distributor. If you buy little jars at the grocer you pay big bucks but buy everything you need at at a farmers market, no fancy packaging or advertising, or on line like a distributor like myspicesage.com and in many cases what you pay for an ounce in the store will get you 8 ounces or more. Mix a big batch, vac-pac and freeze. Will last a long time...JJ


----------



## ak1 (Mar 4, 2014)

BandCollector said:


> Why would you want to buy it when you are already making it?


I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## ov10mech (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## noboundaries (Mar 5, 2014)

McCormick Grill Mates Sweet and Smoky is my go-to commercial rub when I don't have the time and ingredients to make my own, which I prefer.  It is pricy though, usually $3.49 to $4 for about 4.76 oz.  In the summer you can get it cheaper on Amazon in 6 packs.  It goes a lot further on ribs than on butts or shoulders.  Below are the ingredients. 

Salt, Sugar, Brown Sugar, Spices And Herbs (Including Smoked Paprika, Smoked Chipotle Pepper, Cinnamon And Black Pepper), Onion, Garlic, Maltodextrin, Modified Corn Starch, And Vinegar Solids.


----------



## allen (Mar 5, 2014)

Try McCormick Grill Mates Smokehouse Maple, Tastes good on pretty much everything.


----------

